# How low can you get



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

One last post before I go. To who ever put the download titled" French Passion Locations" I think this is really low to encourage people not to pay the small amount that membership costs. do you not realise that without everyone who uses this paying their subscription the whole thing could collapse. I enjoy using France Passion and I do not want it to fail just because some clever dick thinks they are so big putting this in the download section. My only comfort is that post subscription only a few people will be able to use it


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

What's "French Passion" sites

I have seen some posts on this but must admit did not take time to read or understand what it means

H


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> One last post before I go. To who ever put the download titled" French Passion Locations" I think this is really low to encourage people not to pay the small amount that membership costs. do you not realise that without everyone who uses this paying their subscription the whole thing could collapse. I enjoy using France Passion and I do not want it to fail just because some clever dick thinks they are so big putting this in the download section. My only comfort is that post subscription only a few people will be able to use it


this was submitted by a member to help people locate the sites quickly and easily not to circumvent anything ? You still need to show your window sticker when you get there so how could it bypass anything ?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I thought yopu were against subscription sites Mike????

Keith


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I thought we had just spent most of the Christmas period trying to agree that if you want a system in place be it France Passion or MHF somebody has to pay for the maintainance of that system.So you buy your FP handbook if you want to use the sites.

The directions found in the polyglot France Passion hand book are quite easy to follow.They need no amplification.Indeed when we originally posted farms we left out the instructions only quoted the page number.
I have used about 100? FP sites and not one has ever looked openly at my FP disc ,but then having purchased 3/4 bottles of wine or cognac (cant cope with foie and other goosy bits) i have probably fullfilled my obligation to the farmer.

Bertha.....www.france-passion.com

Nick


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Many thanks Moondog

H


----------

